# Setting up a Web Site on a non .mac server using iWeb



## rgraham666 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm really at a loss. I haven't the slightest idea about how to go about it.

I need a website pretty badly as I'm a writer and I need that to keep in touch with fans and for promotion.

I've looked at .Mac and decided against it. It's rather expensive and as I have no credit card don't have an easy way to pay for it. Also most of my money comes from a disability pension and a hundred bucks all at once is more than I can afford.

One of my publishers has a server and has offered me space on it. I'll probably go with that.

So my question is: Can I send the webpages I create with iWeb to a third party server? I'm finding iWeb easy to work with, and I can't afford to hire someone to do create webpages for me.

Thanks in advance.

Rob Graham


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 1, 2007)

You can publish the webpages created with iWeb to other servers too.
There shouldn't be any major compatibility issues - should work.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 1, 2007)

Create your webpage then go to the file menu and click Publish to a folder. Then choose a folder to were you want it to be saved.
Then upload the index file and the folder that was created to the webserver.


----------



## rgraham666 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks all.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## rgraham666 (Aug 31, 2007)

OK. Domain name will be registered shortly. Server is ready to host me. Files are all ready to go (I think).

How to I go about uploading those files to my server? I'm not at all clear on the process for this.

Once again, thanks in advance.


----------



## Whitehill (Aug 31, 2007)

Check with your server to get the correct URL.  Many ISPs require you to use FTP to place your files.  So, in the Finder on your Mac, select the Go menu and choose "Connect to server ..." and enter the URL, something like:

ftp://ftp.yourserver.com/your/area/​Shortly you will see this open up in a window like any other folder.  Now, in the folder where you had iWeb publish, select all files and drag and drop to the server folder.  When this is done, you should be up and running.


----------



## Whitehill (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmmm.  If my earlier suggestions work, you can eliminate a step or two and make iWeb publish directly to your server.  With the FTP folder mounted, close the window and select its icon.  Then from the Finder's File menu, select "Make Alias".  Then eject the FTP folder.  Now you can direct iWeb to publish to the alias, which will mount the real folder and upload your files.

Dang, I like Mac OS X.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Aug 31, 2007)

Whitehill said:


> Check with your server to get the correct URL.  Many ISPs require you to use FTP to place your files.  So, in the Finder on your Mac, select the Go menu and choose "Connect to server ..." and enter the URL, something like:
> 
> ftp://ftp.yourserver.com/your/area/​Shortly you will see this open up in a window like any other folder.  Now, in the folder where you had iWeb publish, select all files and drag and drop to the server folder.  When this is done, you should be up and running.





Whitehill said:


> Hmmm.  If my earlier suggestions work, you can eliminate a step or two and make iWeb publish directly to your server.  With the FTP folder mounted, close the window and select its icon.  Then from the Finder's File menu, select "Make Alias".  Then eject the FTP folder.  Now you can direct iWeb to publish to the alias, which will mount the real folder and upload your files.
> 
> Dang, I like Mac OS X.



Sadly, I don't think this will work.  FTP server mounting from OS X as you describe seems to be read-only.  I spent a very long time struggling with this a year or so ago, only to find a third-party option was the only solution.

Cyber Duck works very well.  Publish from iWeb to a folder and use Cyber Duck to upload folders to your webspace...

Andy


----------



## Whitehill (Sep 1, 2007)

Is the issue how to provide username and password?  Try this

ftp://USERNAME:PASSWORD@ftp.yourserver.com/your/area/​with the appropriate substitutions.  It has worked for me although I haven't tried it recently.


----------



## rgraham666 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks all. Much appreciated.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been using http://fetchsoftworks.com/ for a while and it's a good ftp service.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Sep 2, 2007)

Whitehill said:


> Is the issue how to provide username and password?  Try this
> 
> ftp://USERNAME:PASSWORD@ftp.yourserver.com/your/area/​with the appropriate substitutions.  It has worked for me although I haven't tried it recently.



Nope, not working.  Still only read-only access.

Fingers crossed for Leopard...


----------



## Kees Buijs (Sep 3, 2007)

I ahve my website generated in a map on my drive and use a ftp command script (with the ftp command under terminal) to upload it to my website. I use it daily and works fine. I can upload a sample of the script. If you have only 1 map, the script is very straight forward and not that hard to understand and very easy to use ...


Good luck, Kees


----------



## rgraham666 (Sep 28, 2007)

My website's up and running. Thanks all.

I ended up using cyberduck as my ftp transfer.

Now I have another problem. Sigh.

As I'm an author I have a free read page on my site, so people can go in and sample my writing.

I can't seem to update this page. I've tried several times now.

I am once again most confused and frustrated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2007)

A good FTP client is needed here. Transmit is great - very Mac-like - but costs a few bucks. RBrowser is also nice and there (at least till 3.5 or so) a free mode. I've never used cyberduck - but it should work too.

Update the whole website on your computer (that is export it again after you make your changes) and then upload the only the updated page and folder.



			
				icemanjc said:
			
		

> Create your webpage then go to the file menu and click Publish to a folder. Then choose a folder to were you want it to be saved.
> Then upload the index file and the folder that was created to the webserver.


In fact you can just upload the contents of the created folder. It will give you a cleaner url. The index.html created at the same level as the folder for the website only points you to the index.html inside that folder.


----------



## rgraham666 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks.

I finally got it to update. I found out I could delete the website and upload the whole thing again through cyberduck. So that's what I did. Seems to work but I'm hoping I didn't delete anything important along with my web pages. Sigh.

In a couple of weeks I'll try a partial update again.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2007)

I am surprised all of the Mac techs here never stepped up to say "The Finder FTP service is READ ONLY". This is well know about the Finder and has been this way since OS X came out.  So unless you are a Terminal code money, get a FTP program of your choice (there are many).


----------



## rgraham666 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yet another question about setting up websites.

I've added a blog to my website. Now that I'm more familiar with iWeb it was very easy.

However, although I have the 'Allow comments' checkbox clicked, the capability for entering comments doesn't appear when I upload the blog to the website.

Am I missing something? Or are comments a .Mac only thing?

Thanks in advance.


----------

